

Financial regulators increasingly skeptical of Bitcoin - efficientarch
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/financial-regulators-increasingly-skeptical-of-bitcoin/

======
contingencies
Not really, eg. today [http://www.coindesk.com/luxembourg-opens-dialogue-
bitcoin-bu...](http://www.coindesk.com/luxembourg-opens-dialogue-bitcoin-
businesses-new-statement/)

